# missing teeth



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

hello again,
after creating a topic to ask about teething I was checking Vicky's teeth and guess what I found a missing teeth, here is a pic imgur: the simple image sharer
I was told they start teething at 5-6 months and she is 13 weeks only..


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

sorry she is 14 weeks not 13.

emm any answers?


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

could just be that she teething a bit early


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd always heard 4-6 months but I just found an article that said 3 to 7 months, so obviously those are averages. Those aren't the starting ages though, that's the time frame for the whole process, which can take a few weeks or more.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

thanks alot!
I just thought that it broke and my dad kept blaming me for playing pulling the rope game with her


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Perseus started to lose his around the same time. He is now 5 months and all his adult teeth are in now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

The front teeth come out around 16 weeks usually but just like kids every dog is different. Their back molars do not start coming out till 20-24 weeks. I say take it easy on tug games till his adult teeth start coming in, just let him win for a while.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

she always wins anyways :blush: xD
anyways thanks alot for your replies I hope she finishes teething asap to get her ears back up as one of them is down :/


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vida lost most of her front teeth when she was about 3-4 months old. She turned 5 months old today, and lost one of her molars today as well. For the first time I managed to get the lost tooth away from her before she ate it


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

How long does it take for a tooth to grow back?
for cats it grows back in less than 24 hours idk about dogs


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

it was me who said they grow their adult teeth at 5-6 months. i should have been more clear. they should have their full set of adult teeth by then. they start losing the baby ones usually like 4 months.

i raised 2 pups in the last year but honestly never paid attention to how long it took. i got my first pup at 4 1/2 months and she had no teeth. only 4 little nubs. within 2 weeks she had all her adult teeth. my last pup i didn't pay any attention at all. i just noticed one day around 5 months that all his teeth were adult teeth.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

As soon as mine lost his, he started growing it back..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

When Vida loses her teeth, it takes less than 16 hours for the new ones to be fully in


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Sometimes GSDs are born missing a tooth. My Nara is missing 1 tooth, but I checked the breed standard and it seems to be normal:



> Teeth- 42 in number - 20 upper and 22 lower - are strongly developed and meet in a scissors bite in which part of the inner surface of the upper incisors meet and engage part of the outer surface of the lower incisors. An overshot jaw or a level bite is undesirable. An undershot jaw is a disqualifying fault_._ Complete dentition is to be preferred. *Any missing teeth other than first premolars is a serious fault*_._


Nara was born without 1 premolar. Are you certain the tooth was there before and now it is gone? Or maybe it was never there. I don't think I realized Nara was missing a tooth until her adult teeth were in, and she had more on one side than the other. That's when I checked into it and found out it is OK and normal for a lot of dogs.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Oops - nevermind. I just went back and clicked on your pic and saw it is not a premolar that is missing, but an incisor. Well, I'll keep the standard on teeth posted for anyone else who might be worried and not know that it is a normal thing if it's a premolar.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

you guys say teething hurts, she has been acting very lazy since the tooth was gone, she isn't sick she is fine, is that because of teething?


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Btw the tooth didn't grow back I think it that it has been dislocated while I was pulling a rope with her , if it was so will it grow back?
also can I give her a bone to chew on?(a toy bone)


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Maxil said:


> you guys say teething hurts, she has been acting very lazy since the tooth was gone, she isn't sick she is fine, is that because of teething?


Mine was the same way. He liked to sleep most of the day. He was loosening tooth after tooth. I felt bad for him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

but why isn't the new tooth put till now I only see a white tooth that is trying to come out


----------



## 131thatguy (Nov 6, 2021)

Maxil said:


> but why isn't the new tooth put till now I only see a white tooth that is trying to come out


My pup just lost the same exact tooth, did it ever grow back and if so how long did it take? Kinda worrying me we noticed it yesterday morning gone and still no tooth there and my pup turned 4 months on the first.


----------

